# Missouri Legislation --- To allow the tracking of shot deer by a dog



## Tim4Trout (Jul 10, 2003)

http://www.house.mo.gov/bills061/bills/hb1373.htm


----------



## wildlands (Oct 8, 2005)

Tim, Will you please keep me informed if this passes. I am a board member of UBT http://www.unitedbloodtrackers.org/ . I work on and will be keeping up with the different state regs. that deal with the use of tracking dogs. If this passes I will need to change the information on the section of the web site that deals with laws. 
Thanks Wildlands


----------



## flatliner (May 2, 2005)

*Leashed*

In the text it mentions the dog must be on a leashed. If that's the way they want to pass it, then I'm all for it. Shot deer deserve to be found, but let's make it clear the use of dogs is for retreival only. I can see the first ticket written being countered by a guy claiming his beagle "slipped the collar".


----------



## DwayneR (Feb 23, 2004)

I guess I am all for allowing dogs to track deer. About 2 years ago, a guy shot a deer and was tracking it on my land...Very little blood...He said it was a lung shot, but I figured it was a liver shot. HE had tracked it for about 300 yards...

I brought out my little Sheltie, and got her on the blood. She ended up going up this hill about 30 yards away, and we ended up finding the blood on the top of the hill. We traced it another 100? yards and finally found the deer. Dead, yes... But found. They had been tracking it for some time. I helped them for about 1 hour.

Thus, I say yes to allowing dogs to track.

Dwayne


----------

